# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  School allowed prep bag

## Billy13426

I was thinking lately and I thought what if a disaster was to happen while I was at school I would be unprepared. So I came up with a small little kit that the school allows. It is good for if there is a natural disaster like a tornado or very strong storm where there are injuries. Or if for some reason you need to evacuate. I also put in some stuff that could help me personally.

The kit includes
-small first aid kit
-hand sanitizer
-mosquito net
-Bandanda(No gang colors-mine is orange with survival tips on it that I got when I took hunters safety)
-poncho(I have a 1/2 mile walk from the bus stop and sometimes it rains)
-paracord bracelets(around 100 feet of cord)
-compass
-electrical tape

I hope this will help some of you who are still in school feel a little bit safer. Remember NO GUNS KNIFES OR WEAPONS

----------


## RangerXanatos

Where/how are you carrying this kit?
I would also add a flashlight, p38 can opener, and a card with important information such as name, address, phone numbers etc... And add a bottle of water.
Can ferro rods be taken?
I would probably lose the mosquito net. 
Looks like a good start to me.

----------


## Billy13426

Yes I would bring the p38 and the flashlight as well as the bottle of water and the card. Ferro rods are not allowed because of the fire threat, unfortunately a few people ruin it for all.

----------


## tundrabadger

So, do you have like a little thing in your backpack for this?

----------


## Billy13426

well I put it in a little pack that I can take it out of my backpack it is pretty nice.

----------


## Tokwan

You forgot a 9mm handgun and also a 12" machete......wait..let me alert the feds...hahahaha...
Now, back to a more serious note, please check with school authorities first. Who knows, maybe the school might be interested to start their own disaster preparation.

----------


## Tokwan

By the way, how do you make a paracord bracelet that has about 100 feet of paracord? Can someone teach me.. I have a paracord and the most is about 12 feet. I do wear a paracord belt which allows me 100 feet of paracord.

----------


## tundrabadger

About what size of pack?  I wouldn't mind having something along those lines myself for work.

----------


## Billy13426

The pack is probably about 6x6 inches and about 3 inches deep it can easily hold everything in my kit. And I have multiple paracord bracelets

----------


## Rick

The most likely scenario where you are is either fire or storm related. The worst of these would probably be a tornado strike. Of course, a blizzard occurring while in school might also be considered. Ditch the mosquito net. I'd add a dust mask, perhaps some hotties hand warmers or similar. Certainly a small flashlight like a Mini Mag light. I guess if you are trapped in the cafeteria the P38 might be useful. Otherwise I'm not sure what you'd use it for. Think about what you are preparing for then what would help mitigate those problems. If you have a fire you simply get out of the building and go home. If you have a tornado you might have to deal with getting out of a damaged building and/or treating injuries. If it's a blizzard you want to stay warm until you catch a ride home. Just some thoughts.

----------


## backpacker3

> By the way, how do you make a paracord bracelet that has about 100 feet of paracord? Can someone teach me.. I have a paracord and the most is about 12 feet. I do wear a paracord belt which allows me 100 feet of paracord.


It says bracelets so I'm guessing he has several of them with less cordage that added together equal 100 feet.

I agree with Rick that the P38 has limited usefulness but it's so small light and cheap that you might as well have one, after all Murphy's law says that if you don't pack it you'll probably end up trapped in a room full of cans wishing you did.

You could pull flint striker off of a lighter it's pretty small so you could put it inside a paracord bracelet and no one would know the difference. Not that you should break the schools regulations or rules but you know I'm just saying. Either that or go find an actual chunk of flint outside somewhere.

I would look at this kit as a get home bag type of deal as in you're just using it to get you from school to you're house, just remember that in a natural disaster the busses might not be able to get you home so that 1/2 mile walk to the bus is going to get a lot longer. Aside from adding a flashlight you might want to get a good whistle and a survival blanket as well as a few maps detailing multiple routes back to your house from school. That way after at tornado perhaps if you have to walk back home and you have to detour for maybe a downed power line you know what your options are the final thing I would suggest is one of the hand crank powered radios so you could check for any major incidents to avoid

----------


## finallyME

I would put some type of food.  But you can't get into it between classes when you are starving.

----------


## Rick

If the bracelet is seven strand and it was made out of a piece 10 feet long, which is pretty common, then you have 80 feet of cordage at your disposal. 7 strands + sheath = 80 feet. If it's in your survival kit then why not just toss in 10 feet of paracord? You don't have to worry about undoing a bracelet. It's already at your disposal.

----------


## WoodsWoman

I would for sure get dust masks in there.   If the building collapses, you will have plaster dust, insulation dust, and possibly chemicals that will become airborne.   And then there's the super bugs that could come out of nowhere.  And how about a pair of swimming goggles?  Same hazards as above could affect eyes.   Ear plugs?

WW

----------


## Billy13426

Ok I will be sure to add some dusk masks as well as some food and a p38. I might add a pair of goggles and some more paracord. I already know several ways home from the school so the map wont be needed I can cut through trees and fields if I need a way. My house is only 3 miles from the school so I can make it quite easily. I will also add hand warmers and a flashlight. Thank you for the suggestions I will suggest them to some people in my survival group so they can make a kit of their own.

----------


## Sarge47

Every state has an emergency web site with a check list of emergency use items that could be needed.  Locate yours, print off several copies and share them with your survival group, parents, and school.  When the State recognizes survival gear as something that you should have on hand, it carries more weight.... :Cowboy:

----------


## Billy13426

Ok thanks sarge I will locate it

----------


## Tokwan

Again, we are forgetting our basics:
What would most probably happen. You will have to determine this based on where you are.
If you are talking about tornado, is the school safe enough? Can you go home? Where can you go? What would you need to prepare?
If its fire, where can you exit or escape? Go home, unless you are trapped, worst case scenario you get burnt or a fireman will be with you within the hour.
As I have stated, know your emergencies, and prepare for as what you might face.

----------


## Billy13426

I know those are the two I am worried about

----------


## Tokwan

So keep the mentioned questions in mind. 
Be careful to identify what you really need. When you know what you need, look at the product reviews and ask around...do a check and balance on the products. Only buy them if you think they are good, worthwhile and when you can afford them. If you can't ..think DIY. Sometimes, DIY stuff are as good as those mass produced. 
Example, a signal mirror can be substituted with a aluminum foil or a stainless bright tin foil. 
Why bring too many bracelets when you can make a para cord belt? 
Or just loop up 100 feet of para cord in a pocket of the bag. As for knifes, sometimes cheap ones do work and are as good as those expensive ones. Or make your own...
Just do not over stuff your gear...choose and buy wisely...an outdoor store owner would love someone like you to walk in, and he might ask you to buy a whole truck load.

----------


## Tokwan

I would recommend something like this for you ..for your go to school EDC
1. First Aid Kit with scissors...( the schools one might not be there when you need it.) The scissors can be used to substitute a knife.
Remember to pack something for small cuts, or gashes as things might fall down from the ceiling.
2. A bottle of drinking water.
3. Fire making consisting of a dry cell and wire or steel wool ( as other fire making stuffs are not allowed, and when it gets bad, you might get the clearance to make a fire to keep warm, or to cook something.
4.Mozzy net (if you really need one) or Insect repellent.
5. Some drink mix and instant food.
6. Torchlight.
7. Medication (if you are on any or might need any).
8. Cell phone.
7. Maybe some paracord.
8. Disposable poncho or rain wear..in case you need to evacuate the building.
9. Bandana is good item cos a wet one can be used a s a dust mask. Maybe a pair of safety glasses.
10. Some aluminum foils to be used as a cooking pot (if you are allowed to cook water).
11. A sewing kit (you can help mend a girls torn skirt...whooowweee..it might lead to somewhere..haha) I have one in my EDC cos it helps you get out of certain embarrassment.
12. Emergency contact list on yourself.

Make sure the bag is not too obvious and not too bulky, if not you will be leaving them aside all too soon.

----------


## backpacker3

If you can it may not be a bad idea to buy a cheap pocket knife and bic lighter and maybe some of the other things you school prohibits and put them in a cache near the school if there's a spot for it where someone isn't likely to stumble on it. That way you have some of the more important items that you can't keep in the school if there is a tornado or other emergency.

EDIT: I see tokwan posted before me and after looking at it I want to add two things. I would be careful even with the steel wool and battery some schools might get funny about that so perhaps keep the battery inside a dummy item maybe a flashlight that doesn't work or some other cheap battery powered thing you can throw in there just to be safe. You also want to be careful with storing medication too as in some areas you could get I to trouble for that too, if you have medication you need for a medical issue or something like that you should be ok but just keeping even things as simple as aspirin or Tylenol could end up not turning out well.

----------


## Tokwan

Good one backpacker..the battery and steel wool should be packed separately before it catches your bag on fire...good catch there by Backpacker.
As for the medications, I was only referring to those prescribed medications...if you were prescribed any...as I am not an American, I may have a tough time to articulate..so please excuse my English...or American...hahahahahaha

----------


## sjj

I wouldn't include steel wool.

----------


## Rick

Yes, it could easily be misconstrued as being for drug use. If he explains the real reason for it that would be just as bad. I can't imagine a need for a fire starter in a school survival bag. The whole reason is to get to safety where ever that might be. To that end, whatever helps accomplish that is all that is needed IMO.

----------


## finallyME

If you are in Junior High/High School, chances are, you have a locker.  Consider making a stash for the locker.  That way you don't have to carry so much stuff around all the time, and it will increase the chance that you have stuff at school and didn't forget it at home.

Also remember, your goal is to get home as quickly as possible.  You aren't trying to survive in the wilderness.  You have a 3 mile walk.  Here are some more ideas....as if you needed any more.

In your locker stash:
Extra warm clothes (Jacket, beanie, etc)
Walking shoes
Leather Gloves
Water
Food
Flashlight 
Extra batteries 
Poncho
Goggles, face mask
whistle

In your pack at all times:
Flashlight
extra batteries
face masks
small poncho
leather gloves
warm hat
water bottle
energy bars
whistle

Don't put too much in your pack.  The more you put, the more you won't want to carry it, and then you won't have it when you need it.  I know I doubled up on a few items.  You never know, you might be talking to some hot chick at the time, and then have to save her.  :Wink:

----------


## hunter63

I thinking that checking out what you can have would be first on the list.
I this world od zero tolerance,... PC,.... anti-hurt your self with stuff, and aspirins considered drugs......There may not be much of any Gear other than clothes, and water bottles allowed...if that.

Now add to the back pack load to start with....you are pushing it. 
Just saying.

----------


## Lamewolf

> Where/how are you carrying this kit?
> I would also add a flashlight, p38 can opener, and a card with important information such as name, address, phone numbers etc... And add a bottle of water.
> Can ferro rods be taken?
> I would probably lose the mosquito net. 
> Looks like a good start to me.


Ferro rods could be disguised as zipper pulls - just add a hole and a piece of cord to attach to the zipper.

----------


## natertot

> Ferro rods could be disguised as zipper pulls - just add a hole and a piece of cord to attach to the zipper.


good idea. Just be careful cutting and drilling them. Both operations create sparks galore.

----------


## Rick

What's the purpose of a fire starter for a school bag? He just needs to get to safety be that somewhere else on campus so buses can run or walk 3 miles home. If the building is damaged then gas lines might also be damaged as might business and homes around the school. Don't need sparks for that. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## backpacker3

Or use some of these http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00F00...pi=SX200_QL40#

----------


## Billy13426

I am not going to bring ferro rods to school but I think I can stash them somewhre

----------


## crashdive123

If your goal is to escape danger at the school and to get home quickly, fire should not be a concern.  Running shoes might be.

----------


## Billy13426

I always have running shoes on at school

----------


## Tokwan

Err by the way,..one question, how far away are you from school?

Rick...please help educate me ..can steel wool be associated with drugs? I think that's a new for us in Malaysia, can you help eductae me how can it be misconstrued?
I get to learn something new.

----------


## Billy13426

I live 3 miles from the school and can get home fairly quickly

----------


## Tokwan

Okayyyyyy...maybe you do not need too many stuff anyway...use your imagination..or find out with your school if you declare the items and explain, would they allow certain things to be brought. That would help you make a better decision.

----------


## crashdive123

> Err by the way,..one question, how far away are you from school?
> 
> Rick...please help educate me ..can steel wool be associated with drugs? I think that's a new for us in Malaysia, can you help eductae me how can it be misconstrued?
> I get to learn something new.


Steel wool, or more specifically Chore Boy can be considered drug paraphernalia when found in conjunction with other items.  It is used as a filter or screen when smoking some drugs.

----------


## Tokwan

Hmmm..news to me as I don't think the drug addicts here use them...Thanks CD.
Well...disguise a fire steel then...! But try talking to the school first. Maybe they would allow you and who knows, come up with their own disaster recovery program.

----------


## Billy13426

Ok I might have to check in with them about that. I do not think they will allow it so I will just keep it in a nearby ditch in a hole I can make some time.

----------


## Tokwan

Before you decide where to keep...determine whether you can access to the items should a Tornado warning is given versus the time taken to reach home.

----------


## backpacker3

I've use those mini fire steels as a paracord bracelet clasp before I drilled a tiny hole just big enough for some fishing line to fit into and stored about 20 feet or so of fishing line in the bracelet. When it's on there it looks harmless like a bead or something you could even cut it shorter if you wanted but I don't think that would be necessary. I doubt anyone would think twice about it as popular a paracord bracelets are these days and if they you you have two options play dumb like you don't know what it is or say you forgot and apologize. There's also the zipper pull idea but instead of drilling a hole I would put it inside a paracord pull, then it's completely hidden and I seriously doubt anyone would find it.

But like was said you don't really need it anyway I would recommend a kit solely designed to get you home under worst case scenario conditions. So you are 3 miles from your house and are in michigan which means the two most likely things to happen that would be considered "disasters" would be a tornado or a flood but you may also have to deal with storms heavy snow/blizzard like conditions or a full blown blizzard. Based on that I would recommend this:

First I would assume that you have the following on your person at all times

Decent walking shoes (nothing fancy but enough to get you home on foot if need be)
Paracord bracelet ( I'd figure anywhere from 15-20 feet of cord on it as that's what mine usually have)
A small flashlight, you'll want a small one, preferably one that runs on a single AAA battery. I like fenix lights but get whatever you want.
Bandana
Whistle, throw it on a key ring with your flashlight
Cell phone

In you kit/locker/pack/whatever you're using

Spare batteries for your flashlight
First aid kit, having scissors would be a good idea but make sure they aren't the crappy kind
Poncho, the cheap 99 cent kind
Survival blanket, if you got stuck out overnight it can be a shelter but also useful for first aid
Some food, energy bars are good you could throw in some freeze dried stuff but energy bars are a lot easier
water bottle
You could also throw in some face masks and goggles if you want

In your locker

Jacket and warm hat

I left out some things you had mentioned like the mosquito net because you don't really need it for a short trip back home. You could add or take things away from this list as you like but for you it might work as a decent baseline.

----------


## Rick

I like that list, backpacker. The only thing I'd caution on is the cheap poncho. I was once hiking with a guy and we got into an awful blow. Very fierce wind. In about two minutes the cheap poncho he had looked like strings of Saran Wrap waving off of him. The wind ripped it to shreds. Literally. In the thunder storms that accompany tornadoes the same could happen to him.

----------


## backpacker3

Yeah I thought about that but since he'll only have 3 miles to walk and he'll have a jacket I didn't think it was a huge deal. It depends on what one you get too I've had something similar happen with a cheap poncho and I've had some that were actually decent.

----------


## hunter63

> Yeah I thought about that but since he'll only have 3 miles to walk and he'll have a jacket I didn't think it was a huge deal. It depends on what one you get too I've had something similar happen with a cheap poncho and I've had some that were actually decent.


LOL....I had had the problem with cheapo jacket/pants on real cold days.

One year deer hunting I didn't have a decent orange coat,...they were changing over from red....so bought a blaze orange "vinyl" jacket and pants...and was below zero... As soon as it got really cold, started cracking and flaking off .....was down to a couple of pieces in about an hour.....

Don't buy cheap rain suits any more.

----------


## Billy13426

Ok backpacker I like that list and will have to add some of it

----------


## Rick

> he'll only have 3 miles to walk and he'll have a jacket I didn't think it was a huge deal.




Excellent point.

----------


## guy from southernontario2

not trying to sell any thing but buy a steel striker from Self Reliance Outfitters like the ones in the form of a belt buckle or a pendant

----------


## guy from southernontario2

not a lot of people know what a ferro rod is

----------


## hunter63

> not a lot of people know what a ferro rod is


Probably not....but I think that most people that show up here do.....
From our friends Google
Quote>
A flint spark lighter works by rapidly rubbing a small piece of ferrocerium upon the sharp edge of any substance that is harder than the rod, However carbon steel works better than most any other material in much the same way flint and steel are used.

Ferrocerium - Wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrocerium
<quote.

----------


## Graf

I would add water purification tablets

----------


## Antonyraison

why is everyone on this ball of ferro rods.. 
carry some tin foil like many have suggested, even the foil backing in Gum packs would work
batteries you would already have...
cut the tin foil into almost a bit of an hour glass shape, 
put it over the terminals of the battery, acts like an over loaded fuse, and you create fire.

----------


## hunter63

Ferro rods are cool......?....I hear ya.

Two kind of fires.....a ....Let's see if we can make this work.....Or Need a fire now, and don't care how
Personally I'm a Bic and candle guy. 

Battery and foil ...or paper clip, or spring from ball point pen, or steel wool(from the steel wool tree).....prison lighter...LOL

----------


## Graf

> why is everyone on this ball of ferro rods.. 
> carry some tin foil like many have suggested, even the foil backing in Gum packs would work
> batteries you would already have...
> cut the tin foil into almost a bit of an hour glass shape, 
> put it over the terminals of the battery, acts like an over loaded fuse, and you create fire.


I tried to do that got hot but no fire or ember hot enough to start burning my fingers

----------


## crashdive123

I think it is great to know multiple ways to start fire.  As for me......the ferro rod is much more reliable (and repeatable) than a battery and aluminum foil.

----------


## Rick

> I tried to do that got hot but no fire or ember hot enough to start burning my fingers




No, no, no. You use tinder. Not your fingers. Jeese, I have to 'splain everything.

----------

